# St. Marks report with a couple of pics



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Began fishing on the flats two years ago, but decided this weekend to try to give the cooler weather pattern a try. Didn't know much about other than try to stay in the river until you find them.

Fished all day to within about an hour of time to leave without any luck. Finally caught one keeper trout and several shorts -- had to leave them biting in order to get back home (about a two hour drive plus boat clean up). Fortunately all shorts were lip hook sets and were safely returned to bite another hook. Couple of pictures attached with the keeper and also some of the shorts that the kids caught.

All in all, good learning day, kids enjoyed it,and we are ready to try again.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Good report and pics. Bet the troopers had a great time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Salt Life (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW ! I cant believe you didnt just get slamed to death postingan out of area fishing report on this forum ! ! ! ! 

I Fish in the waters off of St. Marks almost weekly and am afraid to post O.O.A. reports here. Bad experiences. Oh, thee mailsI recieved. Once bittin twice shy. Mabey the time they are a changing............................. Na not here. 

By the way Great photos ! I love seeing reports from around here . 

Way to go !


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like the kids had fun. Thanks for the report.


----------

